# Houston we have a problem



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Late this afternoon decided to get the GT out and mow the lawn as it needs it bad. As soon as I tried stating the engine I knew I had a problem. Engine started, ran for a few sec then died. Knew from the behavior is was a fuel related problem. Did some checking and it became clear there was an issue with the carb fuel shutoff solenoid. Further checking and found the problem was the solenoid was not getting power. As I cranked the engine I could see some power was reaching the solenoid, not full battery voltage but enough to actuate the solenoid. Within a few seconds power was gone. 

Next applied battery voltage directly to the solenoid. Engine starts and runs well. Thought I could just bypass the tractor wiring for now so I could mow. No Go! Actuated the switch for the PTO and nothing.  I'm now thinking safety switch(s) are root cause. Cycled brake switch, PTO switch, seat switch. No changes.

Where I am now is it would really help if I had both a wiring schematic and a logic flow description/diagram which I don't. I could start checking all the safety switch but without a description of the circuit logic I still won't know the root cause if the switches appear to be functioning.

Anyone have what I need or can verbally describe the logic used for the safety interlocks?

PS
The PTO operation on this model uses an electrical solenoid to apply/cut engine vac to a large dash-pot which in turn applies tension to the PTO belts. Haven't checked but suspect the electro/vac solenoid is not receiving power and that is why the PTO is not working.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. 

Cub is running like new again. Pulled a couple connectors and fuses under the dash then reconnected. All is running well once again.

Now need to wait until grass is dry again. Might be tomorrow but Sat for sure when the temp is predicted to be in mid-70's.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Where the connections loose, or dirty?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not loose and it all depends upon what you are classifying as dirty. Various connection didn't look physically dirty but by fact disconnecting a reconnecting the various items, it does show the contacts were oxidized or otherwise not making good electrical contact.

Fuse box has a cover so somewhat hard to get "dirty" inside and other connections were beneath the dash but that area is physically separated from the engine compartment. Since this is the first time for anything like this in the 8 yrs I've owned the Cub, it's not hard to see/accept the fact one or more contacts were not making a good electrical connection.


----------

